
Secure file storage, Storing and searching files…. Securely? - shehackspurple
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/microsoftsecure/2018/10/16/secure-file-storage/?WT.mc_id=MSFT365-Hackernews-tajanca
======
ElBarto
'Securely' as in 'completely visible to Microsoft'. This is an unavoidable
issue with data and operations on them being 'in the cloud'.

